# Washing With Conditioner Only



## zafiro80 (Jan 19, 2011)

just tried it today 2 shake things up and my hair is sooooo soft.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 19, 2011)

I was thinking about trying this as my scalp seems so dry right now.

I read about some people using baking soda and apple cider vinegar to wash/condition their hair.

I was curious to know if anyone has tried both methods (BS &amp; ACV or just conditioner) and what they thought about either. Preferences?


----------



## divadoll (Jan 20, 2011)

I saw this somewhere as well and just started doing this every other day.  I've moved those the recent threads from the outdated thread here...

Anyways, I thought I'd try this to slow down the fading of the red colour in my hair.  I just do it every other day.  I use my homemade castile soap to wash my hair on opposite days.  I have normal hair and my hair doesn't really get greasy looking even with washing with just conditioner.  I've just started this last week so we shall see...

About the baking soda and vinegar... I think about science fair volcanos.  Doesn't it get all foamy as it reacts and releases CO2?


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 20, 2011)

The baking soda ACV process is also called No Poo.  Basically you wash your hair with a water and baking soda mixture, rinse it out with water, and then to condition it you use a diluted ACV mixture.  I've known people who have tired it and had great results.  Usually there is a detox period your hair goes through where it gets really oily with some dandruff for a period of weeks before your hair gets back to normal. 

When I tried it, the first time I did No Poo I had never felt my hair be so soft.  It was amazing.  Then after a few days my hair started to get really oily.  Then my scalp was incredibly itchy and my hair just looked gross.  After about three weeks, I had a couple of my co-workers come to me and ask what was going on with my hair.  LOL.  That's when I went back to washing it normally.

I also did CO washing for most of last winter.  I really liked it.  My hair wasn't oily at all and it worked extremely well for my curly hair.  I did have to "wash" it daily though.  I stopped because my hair was getting incredibly curly, where normally it just is a curly wave.


----------



## perlanga (Jan 20, 2011)

I did that once, but my scalp ended up very greasey!


----------



## BethanyBliss (Jan 20, 2011)

I have not used shampoo on my hair in years.  I have very curly hair and a lot of it (although the individual strands are quite fine) so I really need to baby my hair.  I do CO washes 3-4 times a week at most with an inexpensive conditioner and then use something more concentrated/thicker as a leave-in.  I love it.  Shampoo used to really dry out my hair and frizz up my curls.


----------



## arrafay (Jan 21, 2011)

I use hair one on my hair (it's the knock off brand of Wen from Sally Beauty), which is a "cleansing conditioner' and is basically a forum on non-shampooing. I have really heat damaged, bleached, long hair which is normally dry....and I've definitely noticed a huge improvement over my hair from using the Wen. I didn't really have a period or greasy-ness (but I washed my hair max twice a week before anyways) so my scalp was probably already adjusted.

I know some people who forgo shampoo will use a cleansing shampoo once in a while if their hair starts feeling to gross.


----------



## cinderella (Jan 26, 2011)

When I want to refresh my hair on the second day after shampoo, I wash with conditioner only.

And after sunbathing or swimming, too.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 1, 2011)

Washing with conditioner is called "the curly girl method", and you can find a lot of great info about it online.  I've been doing it for two years now, and it's fabulous - it's such a change in my hair, it really leaves your curls soft and shiny.  

There's a method to it - it's not just slapping conditioner on your hair and calling it good, because then it'll be greasy.  You actually use a lighter conditioner like a shampoo - you scrub with it, just like a shampoo.  Then you use a heavier condition to condition with.  Make sure there are no silicones or sulfates in the conditioners, because they can dull the hair and are hard to wash out.  It works great for dry and curly hair, which I have - it's been really great!


----------



## divadoll (Feb 2, 2011)

Cool!  I didn't know...

I'll have to get my daughter to try it.  Her hair is wavy and it always looked tangled and dry unless we do an oil treatment.  I'll have to give this a try for her.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 2, 2011)

I do this especially in the summer when I was my hair more.


----------

